# My wife wants to change jobs and move.



## girardpaguy (Sep 16, 2010)

My wife wants to take a job back in her home town. 114 miles away. She would be making another $25,000/ year

She misses her family and friends. she does not like where we live now.

we have been married for four years. I aked here then to come and live with me. She agreed saying the her friends and family never come to visit her anyway. I'm confused

I don't want to move or find a new job. I'm 46 and love the job i'm at now I don't like the area where she is from.

She seems fine with living apart. I'm not.
My Mind is all over the place.

What do I do? where is this going to lead to? Divorce? I just need some advice.
Money is not everything.

9/22/10
Update. She is going before the board tonight. her and two other ppl. I fear i am loosing her if she gets this job. sigh


----------



## calimom82 (Jan 25, 2009)

Both of you need to sit down and list the pros and cons of moving or staying where you are. I recently moved 2k miles away from my family and friends for my husbands job, so I can understand the way she feels. 

Any how, both of you should try to talk calmly about the situation. It sounds pretty complicated, but you two are a team no? Try and compromise. I wish the best for you both. Good luck.


----------



## girardpaguy (Sep 16, 2010)

calimom82 said:


> Both of you need to sit down and list the pros and cons of moving or staying where you are. I recently moved 2k miles away from my family and friends for my husbands job, so I can understand the way she feels.
> 
> Any how, both of you should try to talk calmly about the situation. It sounds pretty complicated, but you two are a team no? Try and compromise. I wish the best for you both. Good luck.


Thank you calimom.
We talked lastnight till 2:00 am I told her all i want is for her to be happy. I also told her i would never stop her from doing what she wanted. However she need to my position and that is. I don't want to go and i don't want to quit my job and start over. So now that she knows where i stand, the choice is hers. I just hope she chooses to stay.
Thanks again.


----------

